# 12/30 Edge Trip



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Went to the Edge today. Nice seas going to and back home. Not a stellar day but mangaged a 2 person limit of nice Mingo's, a few Almaco jacks, a few short AJ's to be released. Cloudy all day but still nice to finally get to go after a couple of months. Here are a few pics from the trip today.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice box of mingos. Looked like a great day too be on the water.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It looked pretty out there! Thanks for sharing


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Jealous...


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a nice box of mingos, looks beautiful out there.

Thanks for the post.

Jimmy


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Why cant it ever look like that when I get on a boat?


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice box of fish!! Jealous also!!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm praying for seas like that on the 9th-11th. Was anyone
Else out there?


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice catch, I'm going crazy not able to get out this month and I've been off work!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

301bLLC said:


> I'm praying for seas like that on the 9th-11th. Was anyone
> Else out there?


We saw 3 other boats along the Edge. Kept my radio on 68 but never heard anyone. Did catxh a some bonito throwing twitch baits. That was fun. Water was very clean.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

jcasey said:


> We saw 3 other boats along the Edge. Kept my radio on 68 but never heard anyone. Did catxh a some bonito throwing twitch baits. That was fun. Water was very clean.


CH68? Help a greenhorn out here. I plan on fishing the edge in my new Cape Horn very soon. :yes:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post! You put some fish in the box and smiles on your faces.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Edge Trip*

Very Nice, Mingos some of favorite eats.:thumbup:


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Is your hull yellow? I think we saw y'all out there, or another 21. We had a hard time catching much. Got 5 scamp and one big b liner. Fish we're marking up everywhere we went, they just weren't eating. Dropped everything, live baits-scaled sardines, pin fish, hard tail, dead baits-cigs, squid. Jigs-it was a tough day fishing.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

OnGrade said:


> Is your hull yellow? I think we saw y'all out there, or another 21. We had a hard time catching much. Got 5 scamp and one big b liner. Fish we're marking up everywhere we went, they just weren't eating. Dropped everything, live baits-scaled sardines, pin fish, hard tail, dead baits-cigs, squid. Jigs-it was a tough day fishing.


Yes, that was us in the yellow boat. We marked a ton of fish but they were on the top of the dropoff. We caught the mingos on squid.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Our one mingo hit a sardine. It was nice getting out but it sure sucks burning that much fuel for 6 fish. We may try to hit it tomorrow depending on how we feel in the morning.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

OnGrade said:


> Is your hull yellow? I think we saw y'all out there, or another 21. We had a hard time catching much. Got 5 scamp and one big b liner. Fish we're marking up everywhere we went, they just weren't eating. Dropped everything, live baits-scaled sardines, pin fish, hard tail, dead baits-cigs, squid. Jigs-it was a tough day fishing.


we saw yall pretty far off...yeah it was a really slow bite we probably went to 10 spots before we got a good cooler


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice catch Joe. Water looked slick calm. My fav bait for big mingos is whole cigar minnows on double drop rig. Gets em every time.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

fish fry. thanks for sharing and glad you all got into them.
catch 'em up.


----------

